# Permission to access shared files & folders



## rupertle (Nov 23, 2007)

On my XP(home edition) network with two desktops and one laptop(wireless) My Network Places shows lists of folders on the other computers but in trying to access I get access denied--I might not have permission for this network resource. What permission do I need? I am logged on as administrator and file sharing is activated all around. I can print from the laptop to the desktop.


----------



## Sinner Dragoon (Jun 11, 2008)

chances are you are running a fire wall that's blocking your access to the files. make sure you set up the fire wall to allow access and make sure file and print sharing are enabled on all the computers.

Hope that helps.


----------



## rupertle (Nov 23, 2007)

To Sinner Dragoon: Those were the first places I checked. This really has me baffled. Any other ideas?


----------



## Sinner Dragoon (Jun 11, 2008)

what OS's are you running on the other computers? 

Also on the other computers are there more than one user accounts? one of the computers in my network runs XP home and it has 4 user accounts. something I noticed was that I could not access any of the shared folders in all the accounts with the exception of the main admin account and the only other shared file I could access from all the accounts was the default shared folder. I have yet to figure out how to fix that problem. I plan on switching over to XP pro on that computer any ways. I know that will fix my problem.

Another possibility is if you are running XP pro on the other computer and don't have file permissions set up properly. I have noticed XP pro can be picky about letting an XP home computer have access. If you are running XP Pro on any of the other computers disable simple file sharing on them. Go to my computer | Tools | folder options | View | and scroll to the bottom and uncheck use simple file sharing. with this when you go to sharing and security you get a permissions option. allow full control has fixed the communication issue for me and allowed the XP home computers in my network to access shared folders on my XP pro computers. 

If you are using windows ME kill it with fire and that should fix your problem.  if you have windows 2000 the fix would be the same as windows xp pro. If you are running 95/98 some one who hasn't forgotten how to use 95/98 will have to help you >_> it has been way to long since I networked 95/98 computers. If your using MAC.... well not to sound like a mac hatting jerk... (I probably am) but shoot it and get a real computer.  I really couldn't help you there I don't know enough about macs to suggest any ideas for a fix.

Any ways I hope this helps, I hope I don't confuse you to bad, I'll keep brainstorming, and if you need further explanation I'll be on a good chunk of the day. good luck... now I'm gona go hit refresh on my topic in hopes some one has an answer for me.


----------



## rupertle (Nov 23, 2007)

I am running XP Home on all three with no other accounts set up except Admin. I am using a Linksys router for the network which shows connection. The laptop cannot find any Network Places or the desktop printer even though these are all set up as shared. All three computers can ping each other. What's wrong?


----------



## Sinner Dragoon (Jun 11, 2008)

hmmm then maybe your computers got some kind of virus that changed something. I have had that happen to me before I ended up having to reformat. anti virus cleaned out the virus but the damage was already done. The virus started on my room mates computer then jumped to two of my other computers on the network. 

Have you run windows updates on all of the computers? When you do the updates look for updates on your network adapter drivers. what kind of anti virus,anti spy ware,fire wall, and/or any other security programs do you use? What kind of wireless security are you running on the router and laptop?

what model is your router? I have worked with some linksis before the only problem I had with them was them getting old.... or a sledge hammer accidentally falling on one >_> don't ask very strange series of coincidences.


----------



## Mr.Yak (Jun 15, 2008)

I have the same problem its driving me insane!


----------



## rupertle (Nov 23, 2007)

Here's some more clues. I have used a direct cable connection between the laptop and the desktop and they still can't find network places on each other though I can access the desktop printer from the laptop. Another clue is a playback problem on both my CD player and DVD on the desktop which seems to be an internal problem. Do I need to reload Windows?


----------



## Sinner Dragoon (Jun 11, 2008)

I think at this point yea reformat and reinstall. dont forget to save your files  sorry I couldnt help better. look for the latest drivers for your computers parts while your at it a fresh install with all the latest stuff is a good way to fix some bugs.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

PING each remote computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. Open a command prompt as described above and type.

PING _<ip address>_ 
or
PING _<computer name>_

Where: 
_<ip address>_ - is the x.x.x.x IP address
_<computer name>_ - is the computer name

*A failure to PING is almost always a firewall configuration issue. Any failure to PING needs to be corrected before you go any farther.*

_*Note:* You can obtain the IP address and computer name of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing *IPCONFIG /ALL*. This should work for any Windows version. The IPCONFIG /ALL display will provide a wealth of useful information for debugging your network connection._

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic.

All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Neighborhood, make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login.

While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Mr.Yak*, if you have an issue, please start your own thread, don't hijack another person's thread.


----------



## rupertle (Nov 23, 2007)

Johnwill: All three computers ping each other and 2 and 3 find the printer on 1 but none can find network places on the others. The appropriate box is checked in folder options to automatically search for shared files and folders and the right services are turned on. What else?


----------



## rupertle (Nov 23, 2007)

New info. Now my laptop(wireless) has found folders on 1 but I can't access info from them because we're back to the permission issue. The router shows up on network places on 2 but no folders. They can still ping each other.


----------

